

Sublime Text 3 Build 3066 - kolev
http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev#3066

======
kolev
Build 3066 Release Date: 16 October 2014

\- Linux: Added sudo save

\- Windows: subl.exe command line helper accepts wildcards

\- Improved handling of build systems that generate lots of output

\- Build Systems may now declare a "keyfile" (e.g., 'Makefile' for the Make
build system) to better auto detect which build system to use

\- When opening a project with a build system, that build system is now
selected by default

\- New windows now always use the automatic build system, rather than the
build system of the last used window

\- Goto Anything supports :line:col syntax in addition to :line

